

Beowulf or War and Peace vs Google's terms and conditions - 001sky
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2467166/Googles-terms-conditions-beat-classics-Beowulf-War-Peace-named-epic-read-time-say-scientists.html

======
001sky
_You have to be a graduate to understand these [google] terms and conditions,
' Ewa Lugar, a researcher at the University of Nottingham, told The Times.

'Fifty per cent of the population cannot interpret them.'

The study analysed the literacy level required to understand a number of
internet user agreements._

